# meanwhile, in the Communications Room.....



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

......of the secret Arts and Crafts Center for the Elderly and Orphans of The Herfabomber...

Geezer: "Mr Herfabomber, Sir, you've just received a communique from one of you covert operatives."

Herfabomber: "which one?"

Geezer: "it's from "Elephant", Sir"

Herfabomber: "excellent..we've been expecting this..let's see...


To: The Herfabomber, The Brain

From: Elephant

Subject: Returning to Base

I'm coming in, as per your requests; final mission has been completed.

0312 2120 0002 0781 4973

Elephant

...this is good news, Geezer....destroy this immediately. I don't want this to get into the wrong hands."

Geezer: "whose hands, Sir...the Squids?"

Herfabomber: "God no, I meant Junior's...he'd sell information like this for a stack of "Sluts n' Butts"

Geezer: "he says he only reads those for the articles, Sir."

Herfabomber: "of course he does...."


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

opcorn:

Can't wait to meet this Elephant character.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

dun dun dun..... yeah i have nothing else to do so ill watch this.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

max gas said:


> opcorn:
> 
> Can't wait to meet this Elephant character.


What he said.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello, I like to place an order for a one year subscription of Sluts & Butts and Jugs for Junior....

Ok Junior, I have your magazine subscriptions on order and a keg on tap. Spill the beans before Pops hears us!!


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Did someone say butts n sluts???
(Insert what you would like J.R.)

BM out


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Less pr0n, more cigars.

Seriously, wtf is the point of that? Have some class, there are ladies present.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

gosh said:


> Less pr0n, more cigars.
> 
> Seriously, wtf is the point of that? Have some class, there are ladies present.


RG bump for you


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

There's yet to be an Elephant in the room...ha!


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks like some nice distraction is set in motion Pete!!! 

P.S. I liked your " shoes" bro!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Hello, I like to place an order for a one year subscription of Sluts & Butts and Jugs for Junior....
> 
> Ok Junior, I have your magazine subscriptions on order and a keg on tap. Spill the beans before Pops hears us!!


Pinhead Jr.: "Juggs magazine has 2 G's, Future Mom..if you order Jugs Magazine, you get the official magazine of the plastic container manufacturer industry....boring as Hell and no boobs to speak of."


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead Jr.: "Juggs magazine has 2 G's, Future Mom..if you order Jugs Magazine, you get the official magazine of the plastic container manufacturer industry....boring as Hell and no boobs to speak of."


Junior, I am so glad to see the tuition I am paying for you to attend private school is really paying off. ....sigh...
Where is my French Canadian attorney when I need him?!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

gosh said:


> Less pr0n, more cigars.


hmmmmmmmm......that's doable...










Pinhead Jr.: "booooooorinnnnnnnnnnng.....check this out, Dude









Herfabomber: "Junior....this is about cigars....









Pinhead Jr.: "you look at what you want, I'll look at what I want..."









Herfabomber: "okay..meet ya half-way.."









Pinhead Jr.: "I can live with that"

and people say I can't compromise...


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Excellent work Agent Double Oh Elephante.



ouirknotamuzd said:


> hmmmmmmmm......that's doable...


Damn, I just made a mess :tongue:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

I do believe they are called barristers in Canada, and they still wear wigs when they go to court.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

I like the way Junior rolls. Keep those raging hormones posting pics!


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

:mischief::evil::mrgreen::laugh::clap2::bounce::biglaugh:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

sweater88 said:


> I do believe they are called barristers in Canada, and they still wear wigs when they go to court.


Joe thank you for the info!! Craig just refers to himself as my attorney. Hmm maybe he is dumbing down his vocabulary for me?! Hmm


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

just what this place needs, an Elephant...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Junior, I am so glad to see the tuition I am paying for you to attend private school is really paying off. ....sigh...
> Where is my French Canadian attorney when I need him?!!


Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, did you know about this whole tuition thing?...last time I checked, I'm not goin' to private school."

Herfabomber: "sure you are, Junior....you're enrolled at the Herfabomber School for Minding your own damn Business."

Pinhead Jr. "so, whatcha doin' with the checks that Future Mon is sending?"

Herfabomber: "I'm investing it in your future..I'm buying beer at low prices now as a hedge against prices going up in the future."

Pinhead Jr.: "so, yer gonna sell it at a later date when prices go up?"

Herfabomber: "ummmmmmmmmmmm...yeah"

Pinhead Jr.: "way to think ahead, Warren Buffett"


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> just what this place needs, an Elephant...


Don't worry we won't feed the Elephant your bananas


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, did you know about this whole tuition thing?...last time I checked, I'm not goin' to private school."
> 
> Herfabomber: "sure you are, Junior....you're enrolled at the Herfabomber School for Minding your own damn Business."
> 
> ...


You both are so busted!!! :kicknuts:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Joe thank you for the info!! Craig just refers to himself as my attorney. Hmm maybe he is dumbing down his vocabulary for me?! Hmm


Make sure you ask to his wig before you accept anymore legal advice from him. I like Craig, but he's not right, in the head!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Craig just refers to himself as my attorney. Hmm maybe he is dumbing down his vocabulary for me?! Hmm


nah...he's a Canuckian....they end every sentence in a preposition, eh.

Pinhead Jr: "Dude, is "eh" a preposition?"

Herfabomber: "how the hell do I know?...I'm not Noah freakin' Webster"

Pinhead Jr.: "keep them tuition checks comin', Future Mom..."


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm a fan of Big 'uns myself


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

^^^^haha^^^^ now that's funny!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Hmmm..........


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

So:

theres an elephant in the room
there are secret missions
the ashton lineup is beyond stunnning
G pays pinhead Jrs tuition
Jr may or may not be in private school
some like boobs, some dont, and some just are
craig is an attorney, a barrister and a boob
beer is a future investment

IDK - that's an awful lot to keep up with which means .... once again - I am so confused. :ask:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> So:
> 
> theres an elephant in the room
> there are secret missions
> ...


It is ok Shawn. I will try and decipher it in vherf for you. 
All you need to know is that I am blonde and I get easily confused too.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Isn't Ron an "elephant" *cough*


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> just what this place needs, an Elephant...


Says the gorilla in the room lol.


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Isn't Ron an "elephant" *cough*


Ah shit...Pete, Ian and Ron possibly working together....this could be just about the worst news ever.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Shawn, just sit back and relax bud, all will become clear.......except the craig thing, but he's a little nuts anyway.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> Shawn, just sit back and relax bud, all will become clear.......except the craig thing, but he's a little nuts anyway.


yeah, but Blondie likes nuts

Pinhead Jr.: "Nuts have been berry berry good to Future Mom."


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

definitely intrigued Sandy...opcorn:


----------

